# When the dust settles - If Foreign Invaders win...



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

If this happens, and we see an incredible invasion force of foreign military pushing in from all sides, the likelihood that America falls is exceedingly high.
America is a literal and figurative gold mine of resources. It's a jewel to be coveted, and many do.
We could easily see America come under the rule of a foreign tongue we do not know.

Depending on the final ruling entity(or entities), we could see a country that doesn't look a whole lot different day to day than what we see now. You'd still go to work, to school, to sporting events. All the things we see every other country on the planet partaking in. You'd still go out to eat with friends. You'd still have neighborhoods or mostly like-minded people. You'd pay taxes, have some form of healthcare, and celebrate Christmas each year, mostly the same as you do now.

Or, we could see a tremendous undoing of our livelihoods. We could see propaganda posters show up in our town squares. We could see our history books rewritten. We could see our churches shuttered. We could see a wave of poverty like we've never experienced before. We could see our basic civil rights, rights we've taken for granted for centuries, annihilated overnight. No ability to speak freely about our government, no right to self-defense, no freedom to worship(or not) however we choose, no form of privacy of any kind, all you own is only on loan to you from your overbearing government. You beg them for food. You beg them for shelter. You beg them for electricity. You beg them for a warm coat. They laugh and explain that you didn't meet your quota again, and that you shall receive nothing.

Mexico, China, Russia, North Korea, Iran... Any country that can fire a missile at us, fly to us, drive to us, or get here by boat... They'll all want a piece.
Our military will surely put up quite the fight. But with alliances formed against us, and some of the largest armies on the globe being sent for us, could they win?

Could you live in this strange new world?
Would you fight to your dying breath to prevent it?
Or could you carve out some kind of existence, and make due, remembering fondly the days when America was a land of the free, but long gone are the brave?


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Kauboy I have often had the same question in my mind. Would we still retain our properties or would they be taken from us? Would we still maintain our current employment? Would our retirement assets be confiscated? Lots of speculation of course. An interesting book to read is " The Moon is Down" by John Steinbeck. It is a fiction about a Norwegian mining town occupied by the Nazis in WW2. "The flies have conquered the flypaper."


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Foreign invaders will never win.

HOWEVER, the possibility of our own people instituting a communist/socialist/totalitarian government is very real. And will probably happen within 20 years.

Look at how many people wanted Bernie for President. Bernie, who is well know to have been a communist since the 1960s!
Look at how many idiots support petty tyrant politicians like Harris, AOC, DeBlasio.

I'm old enough to remember Soviet Premier Khrushchev.
He once famously said (and I'm paraphrasing) that we would hang ourselves with rope Soviets sold us.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Through white papers, Chinese generals have made it clear what is wanted. 
They want the U.S. and they want it free of of its current inhabitants. Seems the Chinese need room to spread out as well as rape the land of its resources. 
If invaded, we’ll be fighting for our lives.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Could you live in this strange new world?
> Would you fight to your dying breath to prevent it?
> Or could you carve out some kind of existence, and make due, remembering fondly the days when America was a land of the free, but long gone are the brave?


I'm not sure we'd have to worry about much beyond surviving planetary nuclear holocaust.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Foreign invaders will never win.


"Never" is a bold statement.
We've seen a steady progress made by previous administrations to castrate the armed forces.
I could envision a day when they become so broken and disjointed, and their leadership so corrupt, that we could indeed see a foreign force roll in and lay waste.

I tend to agree with you as far as the short-term period I'm outlining for what we could see in the next few months. The president has made efforts to strengthen our armed forces, and I think they are a stronger fighting force now than they have been in the past decade to two.

But as any experienced war planner would do, all possible outcomes should be brought to the table and analyzed.
We just can't know what the future holds.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Foreign invaders will never win.


With the help of what I'm witnessing as people who call themselves Americas actively helping....they sure might.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

I would imagine there would be non stop guerrilla attacks by insurgents that would eventually demoralize an invader. Logistics and occupation would be a nightmare in a country this spread out. Geography would be rough in the Rockies and the Appalachians. Weather would be a factor, hot in the south and those winters in the plains are nasty.

I'm not saying something like this couldn't or wouldn't happen, but look at how much chaos the Viet Vong created. I would imagine our population would hold their own as well.

"...behind every blade of grass..."


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It all sure makes "Red Dawn" not all that far fetched.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> I'm not sure we'd have to worry about much beyond surviving planetary nuclear holocaust.


About 45 air miles from Ye Olde Homestead is the home port for the US Navy's Atlantic Fleet of ballistic missile submarines.
Kings Bay, Georgia, is home to 6 ballistic missile subs, each of which can more than destroy the whole earth.
Plus 2 Tomahawk missile subs.

Any country that tried to invade the US would be wiped from the face of the earth in just minutes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> "Never" is a bold statement.
> We've seen a steady progress made by previous administrations to castrate the armed forces.
> I could envision a day when they become so broken and disjointed, and their leadership so corrupt, that we could indeed see a foreign force roll in and lay waste.
> 
> ...


Don't worry.
The American voter will hand this country over to Marxism. Without a shot being fired.
I'll probably still be around to see it, too, and I am 72.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah.. red dawn. Sad but I could see hat but with china and not Russia. China would be invited into California when they declare independence. 

Invading the US would precipitate at war like no other in the history of mankind. I’m hoping any country contemplating such sound understand that. Even an EMP attack on the USA would result in a massive retaliation. 

With that said.. would a Biden or Harris actually respond and press the button? History shows dems don’t have a problem with war.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> With that said.. would a Biden or Harris actually respond and press the button? History shows dems don't have a problem with war.


If Kamala wins....see how fast we are in another.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> About 45 air miles from Ye Olde Homestead is the home port for the US Navy's Atlantic Fleet of ballistic missile submarines.
> Kings Bay, Georgia, is home to 6 ballistic missile subs, each of which can more than destroy the whole earth.
> Plus 2 Tomahawk missile subs.
> 
> Any country that tried to invade the US would be wiped from the face of the earth in just minutes.


But those sub commanders need orders in order to make such response and I doubt it would ever be issued.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> About 45 air miles from Ye Olde Homestead is the home port for the US Navy's Atlantic Fleet of ballistic missile submarines.
> Kings Bay, Georgia, is home to 6 ballistic missile subs, each of which can more than destroy the whole earth.
> Plus 2 Tomahawk missile subs.
> 
> Any country that tried to invade the US would be wiped from the face of the earth in just minutes.


Without trying to sound too conspiracy oriented....I can't help but believe we have "star wars" technology as mentioned by Ronald Reagan. I'm thinking/hoping, we have something up there that can evaporate nuclear projectiles.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Robie said:


> Without trying to sound too conspiracy oriented....I can't help but believe we have "star wars" technology as mentioned by Ronald Reagan. I'm thinking/hoping, we have something up there that can evaporate nuclear projectiles.


I think the closest we have is upgraded SM2 SM3 missiles on the Navy's guided missile destroyers. That is one of the reasons we sail the seas around China and North Korea so that we can intercept them in their ballistic flight in space.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

keith9365 said:


> I think the closest we have is upgraded SM2 SM3 missiles on the Navy's guided missile destroyers. That is one of the reasons we sail the seas around China and North Korea so that we can intercept them in their ballistic flight in space.


I *think* that's option #1...for optics.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Yeah.. red dawn. Sad but I could see hat but with china and not Russia. China would be invited into California when they declare independence.
> 
> Invading the US would precipitate at war like no other in the history of mankind. I'm hoping any country contemplating such sound understand that. Even an EMP attack on the USA would result in a massive retaliation.
> 
> With that said.. would a Biden or Harris actually respond and press the button? History shows dems don't have a problem with war.





rice paddy daddy said:


> About 45 air miles from Ye Olde Homestead is the home port for the US Navy's Atlantic Fleet of ballistic missile submarines.
> Kings Bay, Georgia, is home to 6 ballistic missile subs, each of which can more than destroy the whole earth.
> Plus 2 Tomahawk missile subs.
> 
> Any country that tried to invade the US would be wiped from the face of the earth in just minutes.


They won't invade, at least not initially. No Red Dawn but I still think after all these years that is a possibility.

No, they will be invited in. And with the agreement we made with the UN, legally we can't do anything about it. At least officially. When they come it will be at the invitation of the likes of Newsom, Cuomo and others of their ilk. UN laws will apply there and guns will be confiscated. That's when it will get interesting.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I could see a Red Dawn scenario only after months or years of infighting among ourselves. Our government becoming so splintered and dysfunctional that I could envision an enemy, or more likely, enemies taking advantage of the opportunity. As RPD mentioned, this would be made possible only after the left attempts to hand over the country to the Marxists and it devolves into chaos.

A foreign attempt at taking us on while we are relatively intact militarily and politically would be suicide. 

We are now in uncharted waters. Interesting times.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I could see a Red Dawn scenario only after months or years of infighting among ourselves. Our government becoming so splintered and dysfunctional that I could envision an enemy, or more likely, enemies taking advantage of the opportunity. As RPD mentioned, this would be made possible only after the left attempts to hand over the country to the Marxists and it devolves into chaos.
> 
> A foreign attempt at taking us on while we are relatively intact militarily and politically would be suicide.
> 
> We are now in uncharted waters. Interesting times.


We could be months away from the infighting. Personally, I don't think it will happen but as you said, "interesting times".

Blue helmets would be easy targets. I would consider the UN an invading force.


----------



## UncleMorgan (Mar 19, 2018)

The dice can roll many ways. The United States, and every person and nation on this planet, could be destroyed through any number of disasters .

The thing about a disaster is this: It's almost never the disaster you expected, and it will probablynot happen at the speed you anticipate.


----------

